# Barbell shoulder press depth



## Texan69 (Oct 29, 2018)

How far down do y’all lower the bar on barbell shoulder press, seems to me some people say just to chin level some say clavicle. I’ve heard people say fill your upper arms are at a 90 degree angle with your elbows. 
For the longest I went to my clavicle, always heard people telling me that’s bad for the shoulder joint. Recently been doing it just to chin level or a tad bit below. Can actually feel my delts activating more, doesn’t really feel to be less of a strain on the shoulder joint. Just wanted to see where y’all are lowering the bar too


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2018)

chin level, say somethin stupid bundy....


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

I always go chin level


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm not big on using a bar for that but have found that DB's really do the job. I do hit them at the end of my chest works so they are kinda shot by then. It's more like a polish off movement for me. Something to consider. That damn bar locks me in too much.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

The problem I’m having is the bench holds the bar in a bad position and it’s so far back that unracking is painful. The gym I used to go to I could go so much heavier. Now I stick to dumbbells.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2018)

Until the bar hits your upper chest. Don't be a pussy. Leave the ego behind and do it correct.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 29, 2018)

I don't do barbell shoulder press often,  but Ecks makes a good point.  The point is that shoulders don't necessarily take super heavy weight to grow. Especially if you are hitting chest and back hard.  Work the muscle, not the weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2018)

If the bar doesn't hit the chest then you need to drop the weight. There is proper technique to this lift. As you lower the bar down, allow your elbows to travel inward just enough to allow the ROM needed. As you fire back up, usually around nose height, you flare the elbows back out. At the top the bar should almost be behind you.

Also to you guys who just bend over backwards I have two things to say.

1. It's not an incline bench.

2. That's a great way to **** up your back with both sheer and compression forces. 

Neutral spine, some thoracic extension where needed.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> If the bar doesn't hit the chest then you need to drop the weight. There is proper technique to this lift. As you lower the bar down, allow your elbows to travel inward just enough to allow the ROM needed. As you fire back up, usually around nose height, you flare the elbows back out. At the top the bar should almost be behind you.
> 
> Also to you guys who just bend over backwards I have two things to say.
> 
> ...



Straight fuuuuckin up...chest baby!!!! Have always done them this way!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2018)

I usually put a couple plates on and do around a 3 to 4 inch range of motion on the smith machine to warm up with 

then go 315 with 2 inch range of motion with a spotter helping out with around 75% of the lift 

then i get up flex in the mirror & look arrogant


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> The problem I’m having is the bench holds the bar in a bad position and it’s so far back that unracking is painful. The gym I used to go to I could go so much heavier. Now I stick to dumbbells.



Do them in a power rack then. Or do them standing, much harder and better imo


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do them in a power rack then. Or do them standing, much harder and better imo




Standing is awesome...watched maybe 1 group do them sitting down and it did not look enjoying!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do them in a power rack then. Or do them standing, much harder and better imo


Here's my issue with standing (say what you will, just being straight up). I tend to want to involve my legs. I like seated because there's no leg drive. Plus seated keeps my back straight and not leaned back (turning it into and incline press). 

Plus standing doesn't allow me to look as impressive.....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2018)

there's ohp and then there's push press. Pillar explained ohp correctly which is true  forgotten OHP. except I'm not sure what you meant about it being almost behind your head..lol. should be straight over your head.  Now with dumbbells seated or standing one should go to just parallel.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

Seeker said:


> there's ohp and then there's push press. Pillar explained ohp correctly which is true  forgotten OHP. except I'm not sure what you meant about it being almost behind your head..lol. should be straight over your head.  Now with dumbbells seated or standing one should go to just parallel.


Think about a seated ohp bench. The bar is racked behind your head. The couple they have at my current gym places the bar so far back that I can barely unrack it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Here's my issue with standing (say what you will, just being straight up). I tend to want to involve my legs. I like seated because there's no leg drive. Plus seated keeps my back straight and not leaned back (turning it into and incline press).
> 
> Plus standing doesn't allow me to look as impressive.....



Like seek said there's push press which involves your legs and then there's strict press which doesn't. 

U drive your head forward after the bar passes your face which will not allow u to lean back. If u want to lean back you're going to heavy anyways. 

And look as impressive? To who? Hate to break it to ya but no one gives a shit what you're lifting


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2018)

The group I saw were in a free barbell rack and rolled in the adjustable chair...looked like to much work..... my Golds did not have a proper free machine to do them sitting.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Think about a seated ohp bench. The bar is racked behind your head. The couple they have at my current gym places the bar so far back that I can barely unrack it.



not to many gyms have those anymore. A spotter is always best with that bench


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Think about a seated ohp bench. The bar is racked behind your head. The couple they have at my current gym places the bar so far back that I can barely unrack it.



i hear what ur sayin, same shit at the la fitness i used to go to, best to have a spotter help with the lift off on the heavier sets on those. Now at ufc theres no seated bb ohp setup so i just use dbs, but anyways, in both you def can use a bit of leg drive


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Like seek said there's push press which involves your legs and then there's strict press which doesn't.
> 
> U drive your head forward after the bar passes your face which will not allow u to lean back. If u want to lean back you're going to heavy anyways.
> 
> And look as impressive? To who? Hate to break it to ya but no one gives a shit what you're lifting



Lol sarcasm brother. I was kidding about looking impressive.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

Seeker said:


> not to many gyms have those anymore. A spotter is always best with that bench


Agreed on the spotter.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 30, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> I usually put a couple plates on and do around a 3 to 4 inch range of motion on the smith machine to warm up with
> 
> then go 315 with 2 inch range of motion with a spotter helping out with around 75% of the lift
> 
> then i get up flex in the mirror & look arrogant




lolz there is a guy at my gym that does exactly this. he does arms, arms, bench with smith machine and the pins barely lower than his starting position, arms, shoulder press with about a 4 inch drop, and arms. oh but he has 4 plates on that smith machine and weighs about 330lbs


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol sarcasm brother. I was kidding about looking impressive.


Oh fuuk dat. Lift big weight and look good doing it I say!


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz there is a guy at my gym that does exactly this. he does arms, arms, bench with smith machine and the pins barely lower than his starting position, arms, shoulder press with about a 4 inch drop, and arms. oh but he has 4 plates on that smith machine and weighs about 330lbs



Gotta love the smith power lifters.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 4, 2018)

So general consensus is go to chest level and it is not harmful to the shoulder joint? 
Thays whay i usually do but been hearing so many people say just at chin level or just below chin level is fine, 
honestly been doing that latley and obviously I can lift more on it now with the few inches less of ROM, but I have also noticed more growth in my delts. But I’m thinking maybe just the change in weight even with decreasing ROM shocked my muscle and broke my plateau 

I do know some guys will use heavy ass weight and loosen up on their form and decrease ROM on purspose just to get some extra Weight up and use it as a plateua breaker, could be a useful tool as long as you are safe about it and don’t use it as the bulk of your program


----------



## Jin (Nov 4, 2018)

Don’t squat below parallel, you’ll blow out your knees. 

Use excessive weight whilst quarter squatting to break through plateaus. 

That about right?


----------



## Viduus (Nov 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Use excessive weight whilst quarter squatting to break through plateaus.



This is how I set PRs. Though “quarter” might be a little generous.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 29, 2018)

I only squat about an inch down really burns the quads


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone do the barbell shoulder press but behind the head instead of in front? Or does that have another name?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Does anyone do the barbell shoulder press but behind the head instead of in front? Or does that have another name?



After what I just did I won't be doing anything behind the head. I would stick to the front personally.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 29, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Does anyone do the barbell shoulder press but behind the head instead of in front? Or does that have another name?



I call those "career enders"


----------

